# DigitalOcean Announces Team Accounts



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 10, 2015)

DigitalOcean announced that now you can share your resources without giving out your password with Team Account!  
 
Quoting from DO's Blog Link Here: https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/team-accounts-share-resources-not-passwords/
 



> As more and more applications get deployed on DigitalOcean’s cloud, we’ve seen that many accounts have multiple developers using the same credentials. Anyone who has ever shared an account login with someone knows how frustrating it can be. We are proud to announce that Team Accounts are here!
> We’re particularly excited about this release as it will better support teams of developers and companies working on large-scale and established applications.
> 
> *Happiness in Simple Things*
> ...


Anyways, cool stuff!


----------



## MannDude (Jun 10, 2015)

That's actually pretty cool and nifty! I've got a few boxes at DigitalOcean myself and will have to test this out.


----------



## telephone (Jun 10, 2015)

MannDude said:


> That's actually pretty cool and nifty! I've got a few boxes at DigitalOcean myself and will have to test this out.


Feel free to add me to your account  B).


----------



## MichaelFindlay (Jun 10, 2015)

This is very clever, and shall be a great tool for team working. New feature for everyone else to catch up with!


----------



## drmike (Jun 10, 2015)

I like the face value concept of this feature.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 10, 2015)

Seems like a pretty neat feature, I wonder how long will it take for Linode and Vultr to do this.


----------



## kcaj (Jun 11, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Seems like a pretty neat feature, I wonder how long will it take for Linode and Vultr to do this.


Linode have offered this functionality for a long time now.



EDIT: It's documented on their KB.


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 12, 2015)

This is a pretty interesting setup and could see it being useful for some different projects.


----------

